# Looking for Gamers



## GreyWanderer (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi:

We have an existing D&D group here in Colton, California.

We play on Monday nights - there are 4 of us, and we were hoping for 1 or 2 more members.

Anyone interested?

Grey


----------

